# Les 7 meilleurs Mac de tous les temps



## c-66 (14 Novembre 2000)

Gene Steinberg de Green Magazine vient de publier (en anglais) son classement des 7 meilleurs Mac de tous les temps.

 Du plus ancien au plus récent, on trouve; le Macintosh 128K (l'original), le Macintosh II suivi du Macintosh IIfx et du Macintosh IIci et le Quadra 840AV. Puis vinrent les machines équipées de PowerPC avec le PowerMacintosh 8100 puis iMac et finalement le PowerMac G4 Cube. En conclusion de l'article, Gene Steinberg note que tout "Best of" doit se terminer avec un "Worse Off" (le pire de tous) et élit donc 2 machines, le PowerBook 190 et le PowerBook 5300.

Si vous voulez effectuer votre propre classement ou donner votre avis sur le meilleur ou le pire Mac que vous avez jamais connu, c'est ici le meilleur endroit pour le faire...


----------



## Fogi (14 Novembre 2000)

Il me serait vraiment difficile de faire un classement.. mais...
J'ai possédé ou eu à ma dispo dans l'ordre :
Mac+, classic, Cx, Ci, Fx, Si, Lc3, Quadra 800, 6400, 4400, 9500, G3 beige, G3 Bleu, G4 450 et pour finir (si j'ose dire...) un G4 450 MP...
Aucun de ces appareils n'est allé à la casse, juste un crash de disque sur le CX et pour le FX et le 9500 un changement d'alim..et quelques disfonctionnements pas bien graves... pourtant ils ont tourné des journées entières.
Les appareils qui m'ont "marqué" je dirai le FX, le 4400, le 9500 et le G3 beige que j'ai à la maison. Les G4, c'est bien, même très bien, mais on s'habitue à la performance et on devient de plus en plus exigent.
Fiabilité est le maître mot. Quelques Pb avec Os 9XX sur les G3...
Pour résumer je n'en n'ai pas eu un "de pire", seulement certains offraient plus que les autres.
Et après avoir résumé, je conclue :
Ils sont tous encore en état de marche, allez voir du côté des PC si on peut en dire autant.


----------



## Lordwizard (1 Décembre 2000)

Hum les Macs seulement , donc je ne parlerai pas de l'Apple IIe héhé !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sinon mes bécanes qui m'on vraiment marqué Ok pour le Mac 128ko et le Mac II ci, le PowerMac 7500/7600 plus abordable que le 8600, un passage par un PowerComputing (zut c'est pas un Apple) et mon dernier le G3 blanc/bleu un 400Mhz/DVD/320Mo boosté a 500Mhz... Une merveille de stabilité et de puissance sauf pour l'ATI 128 en attendant la Radeon!!!

Sinon pour leur esthetisme et leur innovation, bien sur le iMac ( version en 5 couleurs flashy que je trouvais plus sympa que la gamme actuelle ) . 
Le cube ( trop beau, je casserai ma tirelire pour le prendre en G4/1GHz avec la Radeon 2Pro avec le cinema display 22" dans 1 an apres avoir gagné au Loto).
Sans oublier le "20th anniversary" qui bien que cher et peu rapide montre bien que le Mac a tjrs eu 3 ans d'avance sur le PC cf les minables Packard Bell Spirit et Diva qui en sont les actuelles et pales copies....
A+

------------------
Lordwizard
An Apple a day....

[Ce message a été modifié par Lordwizard (edited 30 Novembre 2000).]


----------



## JediMac (1 Décembre 2000)

Ca donne envie de faire un rétrospective Mac ! En avez vous déjà vue une ?

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Jeko (19 Décembre 2000)

L'expo Computer à Lausanne avait présentée une retrospective de l'informatique, et il y avait plusieurs Macs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne sais plus lesquels ils avaient choisi ... que les Lausannois me viennent en aide


----------



## Number One (19 Décembre 2000)

Tout les modèles sont là : 
http://www.apple-history.com/ 

Allez faire votre choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## grenoble (20 Décembre 2000)

Mon classement:

le premier Mac of course 
le Mac IIci
l'iMac

Pourquoi le MacI IIci? Le MacII est vraiment trop gros, le fx était certainement le plus abouti, mais je trouve le ci un bon condensé de cette gamme, une sorte de tout terrain.

l'iMac parce qu'il illustre parfaitement le chemin parcouru entre un concept original, le premier Mac compact et notre siècle: l'informatique acidulé, designé à l'extrème.


----------



## roro (22 Décembre 2000)

Ah ! quand j'y repense ! moi, ça a commencé comme ça... j'ai d'abord eu un MSX en 86 je crois et j'allais jouer à Airborne (avec les Valkyries en intro !) ou faire mumuse sur MacPaint avec le Mac 512 de mon oncle... il était vraiment génial... surtout à l'époque (86), c'était le seul ordinateur qu'on était capable d'utiliser simplement à la maison. Il permettait de faire des courriers, de les imprimer, de jouer... comparer à ça, avec mon MSX, je n'en tirais rien ! sans parler du TO9 qui est venu après !! remarque, c'était pareil sur le PC de mon voisin... il m'impressionnait car y avait un disque dur, on démarrait sans mettre de disquette mais je n'y comprenais rien et en plus y avait pas de son. A l'époque, pas les moyens d'acheter un Mac... j'envisageais même le compatible Amstrad... mais incroyable, Apple sort le Mac Classic... mon premier Mac ! 2Mo de Ram (upgd à 4) et DD de 40Mo. Machine dont je garde un excellent souvenir... même si à l'époque je regrettais de ne pouvoir m'acheter un NeXT.
Ensuite, je voulais profiter de la couleur. Je craque pour un IIvi en fin de série. Souvenir mitigé. A vrai dire, la carte mère a lâché au bout de 15mois. A cause d'un périph SCSI foireux acheté chez MacWay.
Au lieu d'un changement de carte mère, j'opte pour un LC475. Sympa, ça va plus vite que le IIvi mais pour moi, ça n'est pas un vrai MacII et encore moins un Quadra. Le démarrage au clavier me manquait. Ceci dit, excellent rapport perf/prix. L'un des meilleurs probablement.
Après le 475, vint le PowerMac 7500/100AV... génial ! j'ai découvert les joies de l'acquisition vidéo et la possibilité de regarder la TV pdt que je bosse ! indispensable ;-)
C'est selon moi, la meilleure machine que j'ai eue... celle que j'aurai gardé le plus longtemps (un peu plus de 2 ans)... upgradé en 604 pour moins de 400 balles à l'Apple Expo.
A force de déménagements, j'en ai eu ras le bol de trimballer mon 17pouces, mon Mac, le clavier, l'imprimante, etc., je décide de tout revendre et je craque pour un iMac 266 (les périph USB sont enfin dispo en grande qtité). Il m'a rappelé mon Classic et j'ai retrouvé un rapport très personnel avec cet ordinateur ! sur le coup, ça a été dur de se séparer du 7500.
Depuis septembre, j'ai un iMacDV400 : j'adore ! la nouvelle souris, le design (encore plus élégant que le précédent iMac) et... le port DV. L'acquistion-restitution via le port DV est tout simplement magique !

voila voila... difficile de choisir une meilleure machine. Et impossible d'être objectif.
Pour le côté sentimental, je place mon Classic en 1. Le côté ouvert et évolutif, mon 7500AV. Puis l'un des plus sympas : mon DV400CD.

pour conclure mon roman (la prochaine fois, je l'envoie relié et dédicacé pour ceux que ça intéressent), je dirais que les différences entre les machines haut de gamme et entrée de gamme diminuent.
Aujourd'hui, on peut en faire autant ou presque avec un iMac à 8000F qu'avec un G4 à 20000F...

Précision utile pour les amateurs de PC : j'ai revendu TOUS mes Macs... exemple : un iMac 266 acheté 8000F (fin de série... au moment de l'arrivée du 333) revendu 5500F en septembre 2000.
le 7500 acheté 13000F revendu 7000F
le meilleur : un IIvi en panne revendu 2500F à qqun qui a voulu investir ds une carte mère plus puissante ! à l'époque cette personne a fait une affaire.

amis nostalgiques, bonsoir !


----------



## CFred (20 Novembre 2001)

Voilà un bon sujet. De tous les macs et cela depuis le Mac+, la machine qui m'a le plus impressioné c'est le IIfx.

Je crois qu'Apple a rarement pris autant de risques technologiques dans une de ces machines.
Le haut de gamme qui a suivi, le Q950, a repris quelques technologies du IIfx comme la gestion des entrées claviers par des mini-processeurs indépendants.

Je serais curieux de savoir si certains d'entre vous se souviennent de toutes les technologies qu'a introduit le IIfx.

Pour le PB190, j'ai le même avis négatif. Cela a été une machine vite faite et mal faite, à la fiabilité douteuse.


----------



## mfay (20 Novembre 2001)

Moi je place :

SE30 : Le plus rapide des compacts

IIfx : Le plus poussé des 68030

LC475 : La meilleure des boites à pizza (permet encore de graver des CD)

G3 Beige mini tour - très extensible

G4 Cube : L'un des plus beau

G4 : L'autre plus beau et le plus ouvert

iBook et G4ti : belle réussite les derniers portables.

[20 novembre 2001 : message édité par mfay]


----------



## roro (20 Novembre 2001)

marrant de resortir ce sujet un an après  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça devait être ma première intervention en tant que membre enregistré !

je vais en profiter pour répondre au message, ce que je n'avais pas fait à l'époque !! parmi les meilleurs, je place :

- le premier Mac pour tout
- le Mac Plus : pour le SCSI, le Mo de Ram...
- le SE/30 : rapide, compact, possibilité d'y brancher un 2ème écran
- le IIci : rapide, évolutif, compact
- les premiers PowerBook (140 et 170 en 1991) : les portables qui ont révolutionné les ordinateurs portables. Compact, élégant, très pratiques (repose main, trackball... à l'époque aucune sal.p.r.e de PC n'a ça, ensuite, ils ont tous pompé) et relativement abordables par rapport à la concurrence
- le LC 475 : la puissance du 68LC040 à un prix vraiment bas. Une excellente machine grand public
- le PM7500AV : évolutivité et prix
- le premier iMac : prix/puissance
- iBook 2001 : n'a rien de révolutionnaire, mais son prix est très étudié.


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2001)

De mon côté, j'ai eu (j'ai toujours même si je n'ais pas retesté les deux premiers depuis quelques temps) :
- un 512/800 ou 512E, version étendue du 512 ou dégradée du MacPlus acheté à Noël 86 sur une belle promo étudiant (avec imprimante, logiciels, pascal, de 50% du prix, bonjour les marges à l'époque). Mes neveux l'ont utilisé ensuite avant que je ne le rachète, pas cher, histoire d'avoir un souvenir en 96 ou par là, toujours vaillant excepté le lecteur de disquette interne. (Sur une disquette 800ko on peut mettre système + intégré jazz  ou macwrite/mac paint
- un SE30 acheté en 89 (en fait 2, toujours histoire de promo étudiants, échangé 6 mois après). Une machine de rêve à part l'écran un peu petit quand on développe avec trois logiciels à la fois !! Je l'ai utilisé à fond pendant 7 ans sans problème et il roulait toujours quand je l'ai rallumé.
- un 7600 qui l'a remplacé au printemps 96, brave bête qui ne plante quasiment plus sous 8.5 et qui va encore vivre un bon moment,j'ai l'impression,
- un ibook 2000 (466) maintenant sous OSX qui est nickel même si l'écran est un peu petit.

L'année prochaine on verra pour un G ?? 4 ou 5 de bureau.

A part ça, j'ai fait joujou avec macPlus, macSe, macII, IICX (se30 avec une autre carrosserie), IICI (un peu freiné par sa mémoire vidéo prise sur la mémoire vive), IISi, LC, LCII, LCIII, LC475, Centris 650 (toujours utilisé au boulot après 7 ans pour un peu tout), LC630.

Mes préférés :
- MacII : une rolls, celui du boulot a l'alim qui a lâché après 10 ans de services quasi 24h/24
- SE30 : le tout-terrain, quasi-portable, rapide, mémoire extensible, costaud
- LCIII/475 : un a remplacé le macII et tourne lui aussi 24h:24; Surtout, il avait un rapport qualité prix impec (sauf les premiers écrans livrés souvent avec)
- Centris650 : pas un problème, et je bosse toujours plus vite avec appleworks dessus qu'avec word sur le Dell 800 qui est sôn voisin sur mon bureau.
- la série 7500/7600 : juste assez extensible pour suivre le progrés et suffisamment peu pour s'ouvrir en 5 secondes pour rajouter de la RAM.
- pour les récents, les portables ibook/tibook plus que les bécanes de bureau

- bécanes peu regrettées : les 5200/5300/6200/6300; IIvi,vx ; LCII

Luc


----------



## CFred (21 Novembre 2001)

Le premier portable Apple n'est pas le 140, ni le 170 mails le Macintosh Portable.

Il est gros et encombrant par rapport aux portables d'aujourd'hui. Mais ce fut le premier portable de l'ère informatique. Beaucoup d'écrivains utilisateurs de machines à écrire se sont laisser tenter par cette machine.


----------



## roro (21 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CFred:
*Le premier portable Apple n'est pas le 140, ni le 170 mails le Macintosh Portable.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

personnellement, je n'ai pas écrit ça. J'ai parlé des premiers PowerBooks (les 100-140-170, mais le 100 était bof) qui ont révolutionné l'industrie des ordinateurs portables. Ce qui n'a pas été le cas du Mac portable. A l'époque du Mac portable, il existait aussi des PC portables aussi encombrants que le Mac portable. Alors que les Powerbooks étaient les premiers représentants d'une race nouvelle !


----------



## daffyb (21 Novembre 2001)

Je possède un powerBook 5300ce
Je l'ai acheté d'occase, et je sais que l'ancien possesseur a du faire changer la carte mère. Maintenant il est à 100 MHz au lieu de 117.
Néansmois, je le trouve formidable :
2 cartes video
éthernet
Il tourne sous MacOS 8.6 et me sert beaucoup.
Il fait office de lecteur de disquette et de port SCSI. De plus son port com est très util pour faire des transfert sur ma TI 92. De plus, quoi de plus pratique qu'un portable pour faire des transfert ou imprimer à l'école.
Bientot il sera sous linux, mais ce n'est pas évident...
Il m'a servi durant 2 ans et depuis eptembre j'ai acheté un iMac 700.
Quel plaisir cette machine, mais pour rien au monde je ne me séparerai de mon PwBook.


----------



## roro (21 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CFred:
*Le mac portable est le premier a avoir disposé d'un écran à matrice active et le premier à disposer d'un track-ball.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour le track ball je le savais, pour la matrice active, non je ne savais pas.

Enfin, ça n'empêche pas qu'il n'était pas utilisable comme l'ont été les premiers PowerBooks.
Prend un powerbook 140, tu verras qu'il ne fait pas archaique (hormis la petite taille de l'écran) : le poids et l'ergonomie générale sont complétement d'actualité alors qu'il a 10 ans ! ça n'est pas le cas du Mac portable qui a 2 ans de plus.


----------



## CFred (21 Novembre 2001)

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que les Powerbook sont les premiers portables vraiment portable.

Mais alors pourquoi ne pas rendre ces éloges au Powerbook 100 ? Parceque la carte mère du PB 100 a été conçu et fabriquée par Sony ?


----------



## roro (22 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CFred:
*Mais alors pourquoi ne pas rendre ces éloges au Powerbook 100 ? Parceque la carte mère du PB 100 a été conçu et fabriquée par Sony ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, je ne savais même pas que la carte mère avait été concue par sony !

mais pour l'avoir utilisé à l'époque : écran trop petit et moins lisible que celui du 140. A l'époque, l'absence de lecteur de disquettes en standard était une grosse lacune.
De plus, de mémoire, il manquait aussi un micro (c'est un détail mais en fait c'était génial à l'époque sur les autres Mac d'avoir ça en série), la batterie n'était pas terrible, et le 68000, même à 16mhz ramait trop avec le système 7 (fournit en standard je crois)

Le meilleur compromis était vraiment le 140 (prix/puissance/disquette) !


----------



## roro (22 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CFred:
*Je suis d'accord sur le fait que les Powerbook sont les premiers portables vraiment portable.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je les mentionne aussi parce que les fabricants de PC ont suivi... comme par la suite avec le trackpad des powerbook 5xx

seul IBM a essayé d'innover avec sa boule rouge (mieux que le trackpad à mon sens) dont j'ai oublié le nom.


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2001)

son nom : le touchpad (je crois)
son surnom : le clito....

comprendra qui peut (ou qui veut ?!)


----------



## CFred (22 Novembre 2001)

Je ne veux pas polémiquer mais je trouve le débat intérressant et enrichissant. Du coup j'ai fait un tour sur le net pour vérifier mes propos.

Le mac portable est le premier a avoir disposé d'un écran à matrice active et le premier à disposer d'un track-ball.


----------



## CFred (22 Novembre 2001)

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi roro, les 140 et le 170 ont apporté quelque chose, et ils peuvent figurer dans la liste des très bonne machines à juste titre.

Cependant j'aime bien aussi le Mac Portable il a quelque chose qui le rend attachant, peut-être sa couleur ivoire à moins que ce ne soit sa carcasse signé par tous ces concepteurs.

Pour les signatures, c'est une habitude d'Apple, on retrouve aussi sur la carte mère du IIfx le nom des gens qui ont participé à sa conception. Est-ce là le signe des macintosh d'exception ?

Pour ma part je préfère le trackpad d'Apple au touchpad d'IBM, mais là encore c'est une histoire de gout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour,
Celui que j'ai le plus apprecier le LC pour ses perfs et son rapport Q/P.
Sinon d'un point de vue nostalgie le premier celui qui ma fait decouvrir les machines Apple, le II gs.


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (25 Novembre 2001)

je suis venu assez tard ua mac (1992) car avant j'étais Apple II (II IIe, IIc). mon premier mac a été un Apple II GS  (Mais qu'est ce qui raconte celui là ?) oui je considère le II GS comme un mac car le système de l'époque (système 5) était à s'y méprendre comme le système Mac, l'application phare était appleworks eh oui déjà en 1990.

bon après j'ai eu un LC (la boite à pizza), il me semblait extraordinaire avec son écran de 12 pouces, ensuite un ppc 7100, puis un 7300  pour finir un G4 400.

en portable j'ai eu un 520, un 520 C, un 5400 et un G3.

Jamais aucune vrai panne. Donc il m'est difficile de faire un classement. Disons que le meilleur est le dernier mais je les ai tous aimé et aucun ne m'a trahi

[25 novembre 2001 : message édité par Pierre Bouvier]


----------



## ficelle (25 Novembre 2001)

eh bé !!! belle cuite !!


----------



## ficelle (25 Novembre 2001)

*mon tout premier mac a moi !*
 decembre 1993 : Quadra 650 8/160 CD (revendu)

*l'escalade !*
 decembre 1994 : Powermac 7100 16/500 CD  (revendu)

 septembre 1995 : Powercenter 150 32/1go CD (toujours en pleine forme) - le mac de ma fille

 decembre 1995 : Powerbook 5300 CS 500/32  (revendu) mon premier powerbook

 juillet 1997 : Powerbook 1400/166  CD (revendu)

 decembre 1997 : Powermacintosh G3/266 CD  (revendu)

 aout 1998 : imac bondi blue - le tout premier !!!  (toujours en pleine forme) "petit extra"

 septembre 1998 : Powerbook G3 233 "wallstreet" - ecran 12" - mon premier vrai portable  (revendu)

 janvier 1999 :  Powermac G3 400 B&W SCSI  (toujours en pleine forme) - mon poste de travail

 novembre 1999 : Powerbook G3 333 "lombard" - celui qui na pas fait long feu  (revendu)

 mars 2000 : Powerbook G3 500 "firewire" - alors là, je dis woa !!! (en pleine forme) - toujours sur mon dos

*quelques machines qui trainent !*

Quadra 610 + carte PPC (dans le placard)
Quadra 800 (dans le placard)
Powermac 6100/60 (dans le placard)
Powermac 8100/100 av (serveur de fichiers- en service)
Powermac 5500/275 (le player mp3, raccordé au reseau et à la chaine, interface usb, et copain avec le jukebox archos) c'est lui qu cherche une carte ethernet !!!!
Powermac 7500 G3/400 Voodoo 3  - dedié au scan, UT et Myth

* au bureau !*
G3 350/dvd
G4 450 - pas de superdrive  :-( 
G3 300 serveur


difficile de decerner des etoiles dans toute cette liste, mais si je devais absolument elire une machine parmis toute celles ci, je pense que ce serait le * PISMO !*

mais bon, j'aime aussi le quadra 650 parceque c'etait mon premier mac, le 5300 parceque c'etait mon premier portable, le 7100 parceque c'etait mon premier powerpc, le 1400 parceque c'etait mon premier portable avec CD-rom, le powercomputing parceque c'etait mon premier clone, le powerbook G3 233 parceque c'etait mon premier portable G3,le powerbook G3 333 parceque je ne l'ai pas gardé assez longtemps pour apprecier ses defauts, le G3 B&W parcequ'il est gris et blanc.......


----------



## DanMac (25 Novembre 2001)

Mes meilleurs macs, ce sont ceux que j'ai eu, mais pour la nostalgie, c'est le IIfx:
- préhistoire PC (IBM XT)
- 1987(ou 1988) SE30
- 1989 IIfx
- 1991 LC II (avec le IIfx)
- 1994 7100 (beurk) (j'avais encore le IIfx)
- 1996 4400 (très bien, upgradé avec g3 300 en 99)
- 1997 PB 1400
- 2000 iMac 333 d'ocas.
Maintenant, j'ai toujours cet iMac sur lequel X tourne bien et j'ai 2 PB 1400 dont 1 upgradé avec un G3 233.


----------



## ficelle (25 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par DanMac:
*Mes meilleurs macs, ce sont ceux que j'ai eu....:
- préhistoire PC (IBM XT)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
un modèle tres recherché !


----------



## DanMac (25 Novembre 2001)

Oui oui. Boulette. Lisez "Préhistoire" avant "Les meilleurs Mac"


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Novembre 2001)

Je n'ai jamais eu que deux macs dans ma pôve vie: 
Performa 400 en 1994 puis 1999 iMac 400...
Deux machines géniales... Le perf 400 fonctionne encore parfaitement juste changé l'alime une fois...
Désolé pour le français, il est tard....


----------



## bapts (29 Novembre 2001)

je vote pour le SE/30, le IIci, le 7500, le 9600 et le G4 PCI. Bon, c'est vrai, j'en ai pas touche beaucoup d'autre, mais ceux-la sont vraiment des super machines. Bapts


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2001)

allez, à 1h45 du matin j'y vais de mon petit vote :

En premier des premiers : le moins cher peut être.

Imac

Il n'a rien inventé d'autre que le moyen pour Apple de plaire au plus grand nombre.
Mais comme en plus il marche pas mal.

Je n'ai jamais possédé que des entrées de gamme mais là, Apple a fait beau, pratique et ajusté aux besoins courants. J'y fais de la vidéo, du son , de la bureautique, un peu de développement...

Je n'imaginais pas en achetant un LC il y 10 ans que je ferai cela sur un ordinateur. Et pourtant, déjà à l'époque, qu'est-ce que j'étais fier de mon pauvre LC avec son écran 12"...

Alors me voila bien rassuré quand les modérateurs de ces forums annoncent bosser sur Imac ou G3 en général. Ouf pas de déballage inutile de vitesses de processeur et autres niaiseries justes bonne pour les PCistes (j'en parle en connaissance de cause puisque je forme des utilisateurs sur PC...).

Contre vents et marées -non je déconne, je suis veûle et lâche-, je défendrai mon mac.

Oui ! Comme la plus tarte des prostituées j'aime mon Mac, même si des fois il me fait des coups pendables.
Aïe Mac !


----------



## roro (29 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dridri:
*Imac

Il n'a rien inventé d'autre que le moyen pour Apple de plaire au plus grand nombre.
Mais comme en plus il marche pas mal.

Je n'ai jamais possédé que des entrées de gamme mais là, Apple a fait beau, pratique et ajusté aux besoins courants. J'y fais de la vidéo, du son , de la bureautique, un peu de développement...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

absolument d'accord.


* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Alors me voila bien rassuré quand les modérateurs de ces forums annoncent bosser sur Imac ou G3 en général.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à titre perso, j'ai un iMac 400 qui me suffit largement pour mon usage domestique. Et j'en suis très content ! Je fais tout ce que je veux avec, dans des conditions convenables.
Hors de question de claquer plus de 15000F pour avoir un Mac à usage domestique... ça fait trop cher le loisir.


----------



## woulf (14 Décembre 2001)

Ma petite contribution:

Le Classic 4/40... mon premier mac, et à l'époque le seul abordable pour moi...
Je me souviens comme je bavais en allant chez mon pote qui avait un LC avec un gigantesque... 12'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puis, je suis passé aux portables: le 5300c, mais c'est venu bien plus tard...

Il est vrai qu'à l'époque ou c'est sorti, je me souviens du 180c, qui avait un écran réellement génial (je dis ça en écrivant derrière mon titanium  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

J'ai aussi eu un 6100, celui là était mon premier mac couleur: une révélation, la couleur après le classic...

Je n'ai jamais eu aucune panne matérielle avec un mac, jamais !

Donc, perso, ils sont tous "les meilleurs", mais chacun dans leur catégorie...

Le IIfx était réellement hors de prix à l'époque, et il a fallu qu'apple sorte le classic et fasse des prix éducation pour que ça devienne abordable pour beaucoup... Donc, pour moi, le meilleur, c'est celui là, au même titre que l'imac.

Maintenant, si on parle esthétisme, c'est une autre histoire:

Les classic, SE et SE/30 (celui là, c'était une BETE !), ont  été une révélation, les imac aussi, et le cube, pareil.

D'ailleurs, au MoMa à NY, ils les ont: vous connaissez un pécé qui trone dans un musée d'art moderne ???

Il faudrait également rappeler le Spartacus... A l'époque, il était révolutionnaire: le premier mac de bureau avec écran plat, je crois bien... mais hors de prix, évidemment.

Esthétiquement, mon classement:

- Cube
- Titanium
- Imac
- Classic, SE/30, 512 et autres 128 (collectors !)

Mais ils sont tous beaux !
Sauf peut être les LC, Mac II, 6100, 7100, 8100...

Encore que... Non, décidément, j'aurais pas d'avis objectif !!!!!


----------



## woulf (14 Décembre 2001)

dernière réflexion à 2 balles: à l'époque du classic, on rêvait de 68030 à 16 ou 33mhz....!

Je parle même pas des 68040... réservés aux graphistes fortunés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, c'était aussi l'époque des PC 286, 386... ahaha

Le Classic, c'était si je me souviens bien un 68000 à... 8mhz...


Mais qu'est ce que j'en ai fait avec...

Et aujourd'hui, on parle G3, G4, à 266, 350, 400, 500, voire 700 Mhz...

et de G5 à plus d'un giga...

Enfin le progrès a du bon... Si à l'époque du classic, on m'avait parlé d'internet, de MP3, de video numérique, je crois que je ne l'aurais pas cru


----------



## Napoléon (14 Décembre 2001)

ben moi g kan meme un faible pr le LC 475, il était quand même bien cool ce p'tit là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2001)

Le pire : Mac performa 5200. Une grosse merde. Il ne m'a valu que des emmerdes. Cher,  4 passages au SAV, carte mère pourrie etc. Il faut le prendre comme le brouillon de l'Imac.








Par contre le Powermac 4400/160, j'en garde un excellent souvenir. Première bécane abordable (hors clone), très bien foutu malgré la coque en fer (un casse tête à remonter) et le bruit de la ventilation. Avec Mac OS 8.6, c'etait une veritable horloge. Une excellente bécane.






Les Powerbook "lombard" et "pismo" : des petits bijou. Rien à dire...des bêtes de travail.


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (16 Décembre 2001)

Le IIfx a beaucoup de succès. Moi, mes souvenirs, c'est qu'il était tellement "différent" que sa stabilité en pâtissait et qu'il me semble qu'il n'a pas eu non plus de successeur. Une machine atypique, un ovni dans la gamme. J'ai de beaux souvenirs bombés du IIfx.

Par contre, le premier LC, non content d'apporter enfin la couleur au plus grand nombre (???) était d'une stabilité incroyable. Et solide aussi (sauf la pile).

Le SE30, je m'en souviens aussi comme d'un bête de course, plus que le fx (pas la même époque).

Le IIci, je l'ai beaucoup regardé. faut dire que sa petite montre revenait souvent


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2001)

J'ai découvert le Mac assez tard en 1986 dans mon club de micro-informatique (Microtel) que je fréquentais depuis 1980. La machine, un Mac+,  était trop chère pour un achat perso. Auparavant je m'étais déjà fait la main sur TRS-80, Tandy, Oric-Atmos, MO5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Goupil 1 2 et 3, Amstrad 6128, des tas de PC et enfin un Apple IIeuro+.
Le premier ordinateur que je me suis acheté était un TI99/4A en 82 (bien sympa ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), puis un 88 j'eu le choix en un SE et un Amiga 500. Ce fût l'Amiga 500  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , car les performances (graphiques, mais aussi générales car l'amiga était doté d'un excellent multitâche préemptif) du Mac étaient vraiment ridicules à l'époque. Puis en 92, je me suis acheté mon premier Mac, un LCII en 7.0.1 avec un Sony 14" Trinitron qui bien qu'étant une machine très stable et sympathique, restait un veau comparé à l'Amiga. Mais il me servit sans soucis pendant 5 ans (j'ai revendu mon A500 et upgradé mon LCII en 68040/50) et je le garde précieusement en souvenir.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La machine suivante, que j'utilise toujours fût un Starmax 4000/200 de Motorola avec un Sony 17" Trinitron. Son unique défaut, un processeur soudé, ne m'a pas empêché d'en être très satisfait et après l'avoir upgradé (carte accélératrice Sonnet G3L2 300, carte Wired4DVD avec lecteur DVD SCSI Pioneer, carte UltraWide SCSI Initio Miles, 2 DD IDE 20 et 40 Go, 144 Mode de RAM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) de l'utiliser encore comme machine de bureau efficace. Cette machine que j'ai acheté fin 1997 pour 11000 F TTC est sous garantie jusqu'a fin 2002, c'est à dire la date à laquelle je la remplacerais par un G4 ou G5. Merci Motorola !!!     (en espérant qu'un jour Apple nous dotera de vrais garanties (minimum trois ans) en standard ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Ma dernière acquisition, sur laquelle je témoigne, est unTI550 sous OS X (là je peux enfin oublier l'Amiga). C'est aussi la première machine qui me permet de me passer de mon PC au boulot, ce que est très appréciable (merci unix). De plus voyageant souvent pour mon boulot, je prend un certain plaisir à voir les autres voyageurs baver d'envie ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il va falloir que je pense à fêter mes 15 ans d'utilisation du Mac ...

En conclusion, le meilleur Mac, c'est le dernier, mon valeureux TI550 !!!


----------



## ficelle (19 Décembre 2001)

à la question de depart, je repondrais :

macintosh 128k
macintosh II fx
powermacintosh 9600/350
imac 233 original bondiblue
powerbook 500 G3
ibook 600  combo
powermac G3 867

mais si je le refais demain, c'est plus la meme liste...
et j'espere que le 7 janvier me fera reviser tous mes standards !


----------



## LCT (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*à la question de depart, je repondrais : macintosh 128k*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cest curieux le nombre dadmirateurs du Mac 128
Avec ses 128 Ko (et non 128 Mo !) de mémoire, on ne pouvait pas faire grand chose avec.
Doù la version 512 Ko qui est apparue rapidement.
En réalité, le premier Mac confortable (sans parler du Lisa) a été le Mac Plus avec 1 Mo de mémoire.
Si la mienne (de mémoire) est bonne, la barrette de 1 Mo devait valoir à lépoque quelque chose comme 2.500 francs français !


----------



## ficelle (19 Décembre 2001)

c'est juste que c'etait le premier, tout comme le imac bondiblue.... mais j'ai changé d'avis, j'refais une liste ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2001)

Mon classement... dans le désordre:
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>1. Quadra 800;
<LI>2. MacPlus
<LI>3. j'y arrive pas... tout les Macs ont été bons... non?[/list]


----------

